# Bottles and teeth



## mumquest (Mar 29, 2011)

My 19 month old has been drinking whole milk in bottles since 12 months. We have cut back to one per day and our pedi would like us to cut out completely. But if she was still breastfeeding we would not cut back, so is it really necessary? She only has whole milk, she never takes her bottle to bed, and we brush her teeth after she has it. It's really more for bonding than anything else, she still lets us hold her and the bottle and otherwise is not a particularly snuggly baby. My concern is only her teeth but what I've read varies greatly and includes things like no bottles of juice in the crib (or even soda), which is so far from our parenting that I don't know what to take from it. Anyone have good information? Thanks!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I don't see why you need to cut out milk? Have you tried an early stage sippy cup ?


----------



## macrandall (Feb 1, 2013)

Bumping this up; I have the same questions!

My twins have been taking bottles since they were 6 months old and are now 14 months. They won't take milk any other way and milk is still such a big part of their diet, but the doctor wanted us to cut out bottles at 12 months.


----------

